# New Hampshire Northcoast @ old Rollinsford, NH Wye



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

while checking out the old Rollinsford wye interchange i was caught off gaurd by NHN coming southbound from Ossippee, NH to Dover yard. after filming i headed down to Dover yard and talk with an old friend Lenny who is the conductor on the day shift and found out loads of info on the rails around here and new places to go hunt for vintage stuff



CLICK ME ... I'M A VIDEO!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see a light but can't make out a train.
You should have waited a little.

Did you hear on the news last week I think it was in Alabama or Georgia, thieves were stealing spikes and tie plates for scrap money. Good thing inspections of the track were performed or there could have been a big crash and loss of life.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

you have to click on the picture it's actually a movie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> you have to click on the picture it's actually a movie


How did you edit that?


CLICK ME ... I'M A VIDEO!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That was better.....like the turquoise car.
Odd color for a RR car?

You got the engineer to wave too.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

that was Lenny the conductor who is a good friend of mine


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Enjoyed the video!


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Very very cool....  :thumbsup:

Btw when I'm working you are rail fanning???? Where is the justice 

John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

johnd603 said:


> Very very cool....  :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw when I'm working you are rail fanning???? Where is the justice
> 
> John


your welcome to come along anytime ya want!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> How did you edit that?


Dark Shadow strikes again!



TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Dark Shadow strikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ



I thought it was just a still picture, I did not see the click me link.

Odd color for a RR car the turquoise/blue huh?

Lenny the conductor was at the controls?
Why do they need a conductor on a freight train?


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> Why do they need a conductor on a freight train?


For the hobos that ride along in the boxcars?

That's my story and I'm sticking to it 

Best ta' all...!

John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

for switching duties. all trains now a days run a 2 person crew. call them brake man conductors, extra weight what have you. when i applied to BNSF in Iowa the job posting said conductor. BNSF doesn't run passengers anymore so it must just be the term they stuck with


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> for switching duties. all trains now a days run a 2 person crew. call them brake man conductors, extra weight what have you. when i applied to BNSF in Iowa the job posting said conductor. BNSF doesn't run passengers anymore so it must just be the term they stuck with



Well according to this they have been around for a long time.

Copy & paste,
If you decide a position as a train crewman/woman is the career choice of interest to you in the railroad industry you will most likely start out as a freight train conductor. This position is one of the oldest in the industry and while technologies have vastly improved since the early 19th century, the role of conductor has actually changed very little over the years in terms of his or her responsibilities. As a conductor you have full responsibility for the train, where it is headed, what it is carrying (chemicals, merchandise, bulk products, etc.) and that it arrives safely to its intended destination (or is in good hands when your shift ends). 
From here,
http://www.american-rails.com/freight-train-conductor.html


Freight train conductor one of the oldest positions on the RR's.

One thing I read is that even though now you are hired as the conductor you work as a switch man in the yard till a position opens up and then you can bid on the job.

There are different kinds of freight conductors too,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freight_conductor


I never knew this, learn something everyday.
I always associated conductor with a passenger train, collecting tickets and yelling All A Board.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the lite blue ones are from a leasing company that sold them off. they also run a lot of 5 bay Western Pacific ones. they have in total around 150 hoppers in the fleet.

side note: Lenny is riding in the conductors seat the engineer sits on the left side looking at the front of the loco


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> the lite blue ones are from a leasing company that sold them off. they also run a lot of 5 bay Western Pacific ones. they have in total around 150 hoppers in the fleet.
> 
> side note: Lenny is riding in the conductors seat the engineer sits on the left side looking at the front of the loco





Lenny's the perfect name to be working on the RR.:thumbsup:

I think of this,


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

The Rollinsford Wye is being partially cleared back out to accommodate a new customer for NHN. they would like to reconnect the opposite side of the wye back to guilfords main but that will never happen cause guilford sucks!!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

jealous that you can do that..here in florida if you try to take pictures or video or get near the rails...it seems that there is always some sort of government agency ready to run you off..


----------

